# Favorite Elk Round?



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Alright guys, with the season just around the corner... What are your favorite rounds for elk? Favorite caliber?

And yes, I am gonna use this thread as advice to pick the rounds I put through my 30-06 for my elk this season :mrgreen:


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Out of a 30.06 165 or 180 Nosler partitions should do the trick.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

In addition to numerous threads online there is also some great info here http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/


----------



## TimJ (May 17, 2012)

+1 on Accubonds. You can always try the Barnes TTSX, or the HSM with Berger VLDs too. As far as weight, you can get a little extra velocity in the 165-168 grain range, but 180s will certainly be effective too.


----------



## adventuringadam (Jan 3, 2015)

I reload my own 30.06 rounds and use a 165 nosler (with green tip) with 55.5 grains of imr 4831 pushing it. Shoots really flat, nice and far with loads of power, and has taken 2 nice bulls: 5pt at 200yds, and 6 pt at 385, both lung shot. Neither elk ran farther than 20 feet before piling up dead as can be. This load, needless to say, has been a VERY satisfying round for deer also. On the flip side, I personally watched my dad drop a cow elk at 375 with one shot to the lungs from a .243 so.....how good of shot are you? :mrgreen:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My favorite elk rounds:
270 Win 150 gr Core-lokt
7mm Mag 160 gr Partition 
30-06 150 gr Core-lokt
30-06 180 gr Partion
30-06 200 gr Rem round nose
300 Win Mag 180 gr Sierra Gameking 
300 WSM 180 Power Point
300 WSM 180 gr Partition
338 Win Mag 225 gr Core-Lokt 
44 Rem Mag 240 gr XTP
460 Smith & Wesson 275 gr Cor-Bon

To be added soon:
12 gauge with Remington copper solid sabot slug

.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I killed both of my elk last year with 150 grain Barnes TTSX, one at 236 yards and the other at about 15 yards, both were dead before hitting the ground. I wouldn't hesitate to do it again. As mentioned before, there are threads discussing it and pointing out how each rifle is 'happier' with certain bullets while others are not, do some reading and DECIDE FOR YOURSELF. Then go to the range and put it on paper.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> My favorite elk rounds:
> 270 Win 150 gr Core-lokt


That's what I use, but didn't I read on here that the ballistics on them was comparable to a "turd" and that only losers would use them?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> That's what I use, but didn't I read on here that the ballistics on them was comparable to a "turd" and that only losers would use them?


Yeah, the .270 150gr combo is a good one.

I'm having second thoughts about my list of favorites. I'm thinking of removing the 7mm Mag.

I've kinda quit that ballistic stuff and now concentrate on getting closer than 100 yards to the elk.

.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Catherder said:


> That's what I use, but didn't I read on here that the ballistics on them was comparable to a "turd" and that only losers would use them?


I've used those "turds" for the majority of my hunting life on Mule Deer...still work great! Last year I used a .270WIN 130gr. Accubond to take a young cow elk and it also worked splendidly.

This year I am working up a load for the 7mm RemMag that will use 160gr. Partitions over either H4831 or RL-22.


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

adventuringadam said:


> I reload my own 30.06 rounds and use a 165 nosler (with green tip) with 55.5 grains of imr 4831 pushing it. Shoots really flat, nice and far with loads of power, and has taken 2 nice bulls: 5pt at 200yds, and 6 pt at 385, both lung shot. Neither elk ran farther than 20 feet before piling up dead as can be. This load, needless to say, has been a VERY satisfying round for deer also. On the flip side, I personally watched my dad drop a cow elk at 375 with one shot to the lungs from a .243 so.....how good of shot are you? :mrgreen:


I'm from Montana. Lots of open space. I can't recall making a kill shot under 200 yards! I'd say I can take a decent shot when the occasion calls for it!


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

SkyRider said:


> I'm from Montana. Lots of open space. I can't recall making a kill shot under 200 yards!


I guess my question is, if you have killed animals before with such claimed success, why are you asking which bullets to use if something has already been working?


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

30-06-hunter said:


> I guess my question is, if you have killed animals before with such claimed success, why are you asking which bullets to use if something has already been working?


First time elk hunting. Just curious as to what bullets everyone is shooting. I was chasing deer and smaller in Montana. I'm trying to do this on my own so I want to be ready before I hit the field. No harm in asking, right?

EDIT: Also, I should add that this is a new 30-06 for me. I'm gathering suggestions for elk to put a few different bullets through and see which my gun and I agree with best.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Is this thread about a favorite elk round or a favorite elk round out of a 06? 

My favorite elk round is a .340 Weatherby shooting Barnes 225grain bullets at around 3300fps. 

Now out of a 06 my tried and true recipe is a 165 grain Nosler partition at 2900fps. 

But both of those are reloads and not available from the factory. For a factory round I don't think that you can beat a Federal 165grain Trophy Bonded Bear Claw or the 165 grain Trophy Copper if you can even find any of them.


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

Critter said:


> Is this thread about a favorite elk round or a favorite elk round out of a 06?
> 
> My favorite elk round is a .340 Weatherby shooting Barnes 225grain bullets at around 3300fps.
> 
> ...


It's about your favorite round. I figured it'd be a decent discussion... seeing what everyone shoots. I can just pick out the answers related to the 06 for myself.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

SkyRider said:


> First time elk hunting. Just curious as to what bullets everyone is shooting. I was chasing deer and smaller in Montana. I'm trying to do this on my own so I want to be ready before I hit the field. No harm in asking, right?
> 
> EDIT: Also, I should add that this is a new 30-06 for me. I'm gathering suggestions for elk to put a few different bullets through and see which my gun and I agree with best.


Gotcha, most of us have been there, try the Barnes in the 150 and 165 to see which works better out of your rifle. And please review some of the threads on the forum in the link I referenced earlier that discuss the exact question you posted.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Is this thread about a favorite elk round or a favorite elk round out of a 06?
> 
> My favorite elk round is a .340 Weatherby shooting Barnes 225grain bullets at around 3300fps.
> 
> ...


225 grains at 3300fps...that should knock your fillings loose when you touch it off...ouch


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

30-06-hunter said:


> Gotcha, most of us have been there, try the Barnes in the 150 and 165 to see which works better out of your rifle. And please review some of the threads on the forum in the link I referenced earlier that discuss the exact question you posted.


I've looked through those as well. Thanks for the link. I didn't see any harm in asking the question again. Opinions change, technology changes, and let's be honest... The majority of us are sitting at our desks right now wishing we were anywhere else but inside. Something's gotta kill the time.


----------



## c3hammer (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a big fan of the Remington Core-Lokt factory loads after filming and seeing what this 7mm Mag 150 grain Core-Lokt did to a friends elk a few years ago, I'm totally sold 

Here's the video. It shows the trail of the bullet in the air and through the horn a few times in slow motion about the 5:00min mark.






Maybe not exactly as planned on that shot, but it worked out and without the video no one would believe you could shoot one straight through the horn, kill the bull in one shot and find the slug mushroomed under the skin behind the far shoulder !!!

I've never seen a bullet do that before that's for sure 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## SkyRider (Jul 16, 2015)

c3hammer said:


> I'm a big fan of the Remington Core-Lokt factory loads after filming and seeing what this 7mm Mag 150 grain Core-Lokt did to a friends elk a few years ago, I'm totally sold
> 
> Here's the video. It shows the trail of the bullet in the air and through the horn a few times in slow motion about the 5:00min mark.
> 
> ...


That video was awesome! I don't know if I've ever watched an elk drop that quickly. Not to mention, it's always fun to watch the vapor trail when a video catches it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

c3hammer said:


> Maybe not exactly as planned on that shot, but it worked out and without the video no one would believe you could shoot one straight through the horn, kill the bull in one shot and find the slug mushroomed under the skin behind the far shoulder !!!


Does orange fingernail polish count towards the total sq inch of hunter orange requirement? :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

c3hammer said:


> I'm a big fan of the Remington Core-Lokt factory loads after filming and seeing what this 7mm Mag 150 grain Core-Lokt did to a friends elk a few years ago, I'm totally sold
> 
> Here's the video. It shows the trail of the bullet in the air and through the horn a few times in slow motion about the 5:00min mark.
> 
> ...


Watch this video when you have 15 minutes free


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> 225 grains at 3300fps...that should knock your fillings loose when you touch it off...ouch


I need to start proof reading what I type or get my fingers to do what my mind is thinking.

That 225 grain bullet is only going 3000fps but it does put some punishment on both ends, but I have never felt it when shooting at a animal. Now at the target range I can usually only take around 10 shots before I have to put the muzzle brake on it.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

30-06-hunter said:


> SkyRider said:
> 
> 
> > I'm from Montana. Lots of open space. I can't recall making a kill shot under 200 yards!
> ...


It's kinda like asking for a new elk spot when you already have a great one with great success right? The guys asking a simple enough question no need to bash him. To the OP I had a similar question earlier this year but i had already figured out the hornady superformance shoot great out of my gun. I'm going to give them a try some say they are a little soft and some have great luck. A lot of People said with new bullet technologies anything will work choose one that shoots good out of your gun.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

c3hammer said:


> I'm a big fan of the Remington Core-Lokt factory loads after filming and seeing what this 7mm Mag 150 grain Core-Lokt did to a friends elk a few years ago, I'm totally sold
> 
> Here's the video. It shows the trail of the bullet in the air and through the horn a few times in slow motion about the 5:00min mark.
> 
> ...


Wow, what a cool video and story. The bullet trail was just amazing. Thanks for sharing that with us.

I'm an old school guy and a big fan of Core-Lokts. Their out-of-the-box performance and accuracy is legendary. I've tried for years to match factory Core-Lokt performance with reload Core-Lokts and can't equal the speed of the store-boughts. I can get the accuracy with a little work.

I honestly don't have any favorite round or load for elk. I enjoy trying different firearms on big game and am fortunate enough to live in a place where it's relatively easy to get two elk a year.

I thoroughly enjoy these "what caliber, what load" threads and I envy all of you with your long range shooting abilities and endeavors. My eyesight is failing so I have to get close. Good luck to you all this fall.

.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I've used the 165 Nosler partition for years in my 06. Has been a very good load.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Mine would be TTSX in 165 or just above that, 180 Accubond and 3rd would be a partition. Cartridge....that conversation could take months. I like the .30 personally.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are my favorite loads:

.243 with 100 grain Core-Locks 
6.5x284 Norma with 130 grain VLD

My all-time favorite round is the one that goes in right behind the front shoulder.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

300 win mag 180 grain accubond


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

stevedcarlson said:


> 300 win mag 180 grain accubond


That's what I shoot too. Too bad I've never closed the deal on a n elk though.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

TOP OF THE PAGE FOR MY 500th POST!!

My 30-06 go to load-->150 grain barnes tsx in front of 51 grains of H4895, seated to .005 off the lands. Goes 2930 fps out of my 22" barrel. Has taken over ten big game animals and has never let me down. If you go with the Barnes tsx or ttsx bullets you need to push them as fast as possible, generally folks choose the light for caliber bullet weight because you get the benefit of a flatter trajectory while maintaining the weight retention of the all copper projectile. They open more reliably when pushed fast. I wouldn't want a 180 grain tsx in a 30-06. For a 300 win--yes. You want the barnes leaving your barrel above or near 3,000 fps. 

I am fully aware this is regurgitated internet knowledge but it makes sense and my 150 grainers have passed through every animal I have shot them with. Even had a whitetail doe facing me and that bullet went through the entire length of her body and out the pooper--dead right there. Danged impressive


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Airborne said:


> TOP OF THE PAGE FOR MY 500th POST!!
> 
> My 30-06 go to load-->150 grain barnes tsx in front of 51 grains of H4895, seated to .005 off the lands. Goes 2930 fps out of my 22" barrel. Has taken over ten big game animals and has never let me down. If you go with the Barnes tsx or ttsx bullets you need to push them as fast as possible, generally folks choose the light for caliber bullet weight because you get the benefit of a flatter trajectory while maintaining the weight retention of the all copper projectile. They open more reliably when pushed fast. I wouldn't want a 180 grain tsx in a 30-06. For a 300 win--yes. You want the barnes leaving your barrel above or near 3,000 fps.
> 
> I am fully aware this is regurgitated internet knowledge but it makes sense and my 150 grainers have passed through every animal I have shot them with. Even had a whitetail doe facing me and that bullet went through the entire length of her body and out the pooper--dead right there. Danged impressive


I concur.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

270 150gr Fusion
30-06 150gr Fusion
Both rifles are Tikka T3 and it loves the 150gr bullet. I have tried the Remington corelock, but they dont shoot as accurate as the Fusions. Just for the record, i love the 270 for elk. Bigger is not always better.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I always find threads like this very interesting and love to hear what everybody is using, why they use it, how well it has worked from firsthand experience, etc. etc.. I've killed two bull elk myself and one was with a 180 grain Nosler Partition and the other was with a 180 grain Winchester Power Point. The bull I killed with a Power Point was only about 70 yards away and mostly hidden behind trees. Only his head and neck and the very front of his shoulder were exposed.  I put my crosshairs on the base of his neck where the neck meets the shoulders, touched the triggers and he fell to the ground like a rug was yanked out from under him! I guess the Power Point "failed" because when I was dressing him out I found the remains of the bullet under the offside hide and all that was left was the copper jacket. This was with a .300 win mag, though, and maybe the same bullet at .30-06 velocities would have fared a little better. It doesn't matter, anyway. When the end result is a dead in his tracks elk you can't complain.

I will be hunting with my .30-06 this year and probably many years after it for a long time to come. Like others in this thread, I am thinking about jumping on the all copper band wagon. I really like the idea of being able to shoot a faster, flatter, lower-recoiling bullet out of my '06 that will still out penetrate any bullet of any weight of the lead core variety due to its superior toughness. Now I have to decide between TTSX and GMX! The TTSX is a more proven bullet, but the GMX has the benefit of supposedly having the exact same velocity and BC as Hornady's SST bullet and therefore the same POI so they can be used interchangeably. Some people have verified this on paper, but I will probably have to shoot both and see for myself. If they do print in the same spot then it will be awesome to use the GMX as an elk bullet and use the faster cheaper SST to punch paper and for use on deer-size game that will benefit more from fast expansion than deep penetration.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

im muzzleloader hunting cow elk this year. 100 grains of triple 7 and 300 gr .45 cal sst sabot. was thinking of upgrading to barnes but figured i wont be taking shots too far past 100 yds. 
if i were using a rifle this year id take my .358 with 225 gr tsx. my rifle seems happy with them and again i wont be taking really long shots. ive never shot an elk though so with my cred score you should take my input with a grain of salt.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

220 grain EPEK 12 gauge out of my 30-06 cross bow. Great round if I remember to hold a little high. Just deadly.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

^^^^now you're talking like you got a cred score!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Winchester Super X off the shelf with 180 grain bullets out of my 30-06. 

Not only for elk, but also for ptarmigan. Versatile round for sure.


----------

